# Corsair H150i Pro Frage



## PhoenixEX (10. April 2019)

Hey Leute,


mir ist neulich zu meinem Wasserkühler etwas aufgefallen und habe das nicht so ganz verstanden.

Ich habe den Corsair H150i Pro.
Was ich allerdings nicht ganz verstehe:

wo ist die Wasserpumpe bzw. wie wird das Wasser gepumpt?
Ich meine das Wasser durchläuft ja im Radiator diese "Lammeln"(kenne leider den Namen nicht) und wird von meinen 3 Lüftern gekühlt, wo aber ist die Pumpe??

Danke


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2019)

Die Pumpe ist im Kühler mit integriert. 
Von dort aus geht auch das Kabel für die Spannung der Pumpe ab.


----------



## PhoenixEX (10. April 2019)

Das heißt also auf dem CPU Kühler?

Ne zweite Frage:
wie heißen den diese Dinger im Radiator drinne, wo das Wasser durchläuft???


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. April 2019)

Rohre... so stehts zumindest im Brockhaus. 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## claster17 (11. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGbHjhIVMr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So siehts drin aus.


----------



## Patrick_87 (11. April 2019)

PhoenixEX schrieb:


> Das heißt also auf dem CPU Kühler?
> 
> Ne zweite Frage:
> wie heißen den diese Dinger im Radiator drinne, wo das Wasser durchläuft???



Jap, die Pumpe ist in dem Kühlkörper verbaut. Quasi eine Kupferplatte , hinter der Platte läuft die Flüssigkeit lang und kühlt das Kupfer , und dort wird die Flüssigkeit von einer Art Rädchen mit kleinen Flügeln dran in Bewegung gesetzt dadurch das es sich dreht.
Naja und die "Dinger" im Radiator xD würde ich sagen heißen Kühl Lamellen ?! Glaube ich zumindest das sie irgendwo mal so bezeichnet wurden


----------



## PhoenixEX (11. April 2019)

@claster17 
Perfekt
Vielen Dank


----------

